# heart attacks In Maine Coons?



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone with Maine coons or mixed maine coons has experianced these. I read from several different sources that this is a common problem for the breed.

My mixed maine **** passed on at only 3 yrs old from a heart attack. She also had some trauma from a dog attack. ( she was injured but very upset) is this something common?


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

I have heard that before. I have a maine **** mix and my vet mentioned something about the breed have been known to have heart attacks. I don't have much more info other than that, but I have heard it before.


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Maine coons have a predisposition to HCM (Hypertropic Cardio Myopathy), which is the thickening of the heart muscles. http://www.winnfelinehealth.org/reports/cardiomyopathy.html

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you that was very informative link........ I wonder if I should get my Kilala checked out later this year. Probably a good idea eh? Since he is part Maine ****. The shock was Horrible when Pookie died because we just thought she was having another hairball.


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

You should discuss it with your vet. I know that maine **** breeders screen their breeding cats I believe with an echocardiogram. Last time I checked how much that was, the animal cardiologists around here had given me a ballpark of $400+ for the test.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

is your cat a maine **** mix or purebred?? Mine is purebred and if I remember rightly the condition is inherited or at least has genetic links. 

Dylans Dad was tested a lil while ago and he is totally clear. If you have access to the cats parents its best to ask if they have previously tested before you get your own cat tested.


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

Mine is a mix that I rescued from a shelter. The previous owner had an accident and could no longer care of him. I think she got his as a rescue also as a kitten.


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

I lost my baby to Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy a year ago, a year yesterday in fact. He was about 3 1/2.
There are generally indicators if you know what to look for. My boy would wheeze and did not handle high activity levels well. His heart would race very fast at times and he sometimes showed cold like symptoms like runny eyes (originally I was told it was possibly Upper Respiratory but now that I know a LOT more it is not really similar at all). Sky was diagnosed with the condition through ultrasound which did cost a lot of money. It was probably $400-$500. My boy was not a Maine ****, possibly there could have been some Maine **** in him but I think not... It is a condition that can be found in any cat but does appear to have a genetic link from the research I have read. 

I hope you do not have to go through this with another kitty, I know how painful it is to lose them young. I am not sure that I would recommend putting your cat through an ultrasound or echocardiogram without some indicator that there is a problem. I would consult your vet to see if they see anything suspicious in an exam before taking the kitty for a stressful test. I remember the test being stressful on my baby.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and your kitty tornangel012.

My boy Sky


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you very much and I'm sorry to hear about your Kitty. 
Now that I think about it Pookie did have some of those signs you mentioned shortness of breath and wheezing. We had thought it was just the stress of moving and the neighbor's dog attacking her.

I think my Kitty now is ok, he's very active almost a lil too active for me sometimes.. I suppose whatever happens will happen. I just need to look for the signs and prepare if it comes to that.


----------

